# 45 degree outside corner?



## philmy

Pod evening all,
How would you fill an outside 45 corner were the sheet rock is cut at 90. 90 Deg cuts on 45 deg wall corner leave wedge shape gap. 
Do you fill and let dry then mud and tape on top of that or fill tape all at once and hope it don't shrink to much?


----------



## joecaption

I may be missing something there but I do not see an outside 45 deg. corner.
Just tape is not going to work, you would use paper tape with metal backing or a metal outside corner.


----------



## philmy

Maybe this photo will help. 45 on left. It's a door way coming out


----------



## philmy

Sorry hit send by accident. Should call it a finish opening.


----------



## Willie T

One big hassle your hanger left for you was his running the drywall edges all the way to the corners. This is a No-No.

It makes finishing a corner (installing the bead) much more difficult when you do not stop the board about a half inch back from the actual corners.


----------



## mae-ling

Willie it depnds on the corners corners being used, with square corners it wasn't a problem, now with round we need to leave it back the 1/2".

Shave it so it is flat to the end of the wall or cut it back 1/2" or shave it on a 45degree.


----------



## princelake

cut your drywall back so you have a nice 45degree corner. then buy a 45degree vinyl corner bead, spray glue and staple on. or get some no coat or strait flex i recommend it for all the corners 45 and 90degree


----------



## Willie T

mae-ling said:


> Willie it depnds on the corners corners being used, with square corners it wasn't a problem, now with round we need to leave it back the 1/2".
> 
> Shave it so it is flat to the end of the wall or cut it back 1/2" or shave it on a 45degree.


You're right, I am thinking mainly of rounded corners since we almost never do any square corners around here anymore.

But the 45 he is trying to do will likely be a lot more easily accomplished if he has some freedom to adjust with the board held back some.


----------



## philmy

Thank you all,
I'm going to give this a shot.









Paper with metal strips. I think I will fill the gaps and sand then mud this metal/paper tape. I believe if I try it all at once the mud will shrink and may pull away from tape. Correct?


----------



## Seattle2k

philmy said:


> Thank you all,
> I'm going to give this a shot.
> 
> View attachment 53681
> 
> 
> Paper with metal strips. I think I will fill the gaps and sand then mud this metal/paper tape. I believe if I try it all at once the mud will shrink and may pull away from tape. Correct?


 
Those are not for use in areas that may see impact. Paper-backed corner bead is for corners above your head, such as on an overhead soffit. They're simply not strong enough to take much impact (not that an all-metal bead is significantly stronger, but every little bit counts).

I would use a standard all-metal corner bead, opened up to the correct angle.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Metal reinforced paper tape or bead is used all the time in all areas, not just overhead. It will hold up to impact as well as "all metal" bead, without the issue of "popping" loose that "all metal bead" sometimes has....


----------

